# Multis in Lab style cages...??(pro-rack)



## jason4434 (Jul 2, 2012)

Has anyone done this?

Would like to get rid of all my glass tanks as they consume so much space its ridiculous.

What do you guy breed multis in?


----------



## Dnuk (Dec 11, 2012)

Got mine in a custom built Rack. 










Heard bad things about the lap cages, as they can escape them.


----------



## jason4434 (Jul 2, 2012)

do they chew out at all?? and whats the reinforcement where the water bottle goes,is it a small section of ali bar?


----------



## jason4434 (Jul 2, 2012)

Are those growing on tubs at the bottom?


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

In my experience if the Multi's can nibble at the cage they will.
Most Lab cages are smooth on the inside, but I don't know if that is enough to stop them attacking the sides.
If it works with the lab cages please ket me know as I have several but have not put Multi's in them as I don't want to ruin them.
Personaly I keep my multis in aquariums.


----------



## Dnuk (Dec 11, 2012)

I have not had one escape yet. They are all in Plastic tubs (smooth inside) all got something to chew from wood to card etc, and crunchy food. Tubs cost me 3 for £10.00, So cheap enough to replace if they did attempt to chew out. 

The metal plates are where the water bottle goes, They are Aluminium strips i made, Bolted on with a 13mm hole for bottle to go in. 

The bottom has 2 larger tubs for growing on 1 for males 1 for females, the rack to the left also holds a further 6 growing on tubs, and can also add 2 more on the bottom under the 2 you can see.


----------



## jason4434 (Jul 2, 2012)

.
Personaly I keep my multis in aquariums.[/QUOTE]


So do I but there taking over, I have 4 x 4ft but have now started to breed rats as well so I'm looking for a system that can house both and not take as much room.


----------



## jason4434 (Jul 2, 2012)

Simple and effective design, I'm impressed. 

May have to copy and make my own.


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

I keep my multis in a home made wooden rack using 18L RUB with no lids and mesh tops.
They dont chew the RUBs, they're smooth on the inside so they have nothing to get their teeth into.

I was talking to someone about racks a while ago because I want to get a Pro-Rack and they told me that multis can escape the tubs without chewing through them.
No idea how but aperantly they do.


----------



## kingkelly (May 14, 2012)

I've got some rat lab cages and I've not had any escape or chew but any plastic boxes they eventually chew out of and I've had several escapees. One pair of bucks seem obsessed by escaping luckily I've found them each time but they move like greased lightening if they aren't cornered!


----------

